# Help Identify Please



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

We literally found this beauty wandering and confused today ahe may have been dumped. Can you identify her? She is safe for the night. Definitely has or just had milk and possibly preggo. Would really like to know her breed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's a Nigerian dwarf. She isn't tattooed but has had a tag ripped out of her ear.

Her hooves are in good shape, she doesn't look neglected.


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

goathiker said:


> She's a Nigerian dwarf. She isn't tattooed but has had a tag ripped out of her ear.
> 
> Her hooves are in good shape, she doesn't look neglected.


Thank you thats what I thought. she is actually inquisitive and it didnt take long to gain her trust. She was taken care of I just cant imagine what happened. Do they run away? Do people ever bring goats inside?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sure someone is really missing her. I would be sure to notify the animal control agent for your town and also, if you use facebook, find a local goat or agriculture group and post a found ad.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, sometimes a goat will get out of an enclosure. As for the indoors part, would be hesitant to bring an unknown goat into the house for any length of time. Hopefully an owner close by has noticed her missing and will start looking for her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Goats do wander, but it is unusual for a single goat to leave the herd and go off by themselves. I wonder if she has a kid hidden someplace? Also, do you have any auctions in the area? Someone could have bought her or was bringing her to be sold and she jumped or fell out of the truck/trailer.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe someone was traveling through, too. Good luck finding the owner-it is good of you to take her in. Offer her hay and fresh water. (which I am sure you already did). She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe someone stole her, then panicked, does the tag removal look fresh? Near us 3 pygmies were stolen, and a large nanny was taken but her head cut off and left in a **** at the edge of the property, and cutting a head off has to be premeditated, one assumes to stop her being identified and almost certainly in someone’s freezer, COVID is causing monetary hardship and our livestock is at risk 
I had delivery drivers ask a few times about my birds, I warned the geese were dangerous, and inferred I had a number of them, which is an exaggeration of monumental proportions because my two rescue geese are scary cats, and with bird flu ours are now away from the house where there were easy to spot and under cover.FYI when I clean out goats I give the hay/straw to the chickens who seem quite okay with this, I am not aware of any health issues on this of some knows of any please shout out.

I notice you are a new member, did you have goats before? Because in general goats are not happy by themselves and prefer groups.If she is your first goat and you keep here,and advice the authorities and get her re tagged, she might benefit from a friend.
FYI I would not get conned into taking a breedable male, they have all sorts of issues that you need to research before doing so,the little one you have may be sociable and might be okay by herself but in general 3 minimum in case one needs to go away for breeding so one goat is not left alone, or god forbid one dies.

Another horrible thought, maybe she was pregnant and milking and some idiot stole her for goat milk,you won’t get much milk off a Pygmy, and the teats are so small milking her would be a serious achievement.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Alyce said:


> Thank you thats what I thought. she is actually inquisitive and it didnt take long to gain her trust. She was taken care of I just cant imagine what happened. Do they run away? Do people ever bring goats inside?


You mention bringing goats in, all depends on if you have a rough room,and goats will chew/attempt to eat a lot of strange items,so although it has been done,just be careful, their poop is normally dry other than the different types of diarroah, but they pee,and I doubt she is house trained,a kitchen while you watch her might be not unreasonable,but a kitchen at night could do a lot of damage and I doubt insurance pays for goat damage,but I am new here and a separate thread for advice on keeping a goat in the home may prove of value to you,regardless you have a kind heart good luck with her.


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

Alyce said:


> We literally found this beauty wandering and confused today ahe may have been dumped. Can you identify her? She is safe for the night. Definitely has or just had milk and possibly preggo. Would really like to know her breed.
> View attachment 197879
> View attachment 197879


She is doing ok. She is in with our 3 geese. We are doing our homework in the event she stays. Will check her over good today. So far no one is coming forward about a lost goat


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm so glad you found her. She's a cutie! Does her udder look full? If she had a kid somewhere, her udder would be filling up.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Another thought: do you know anyone in your area who has goats? They might know the owner...goat people often tend to know each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good suggestions.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Is this your first experience with goats?


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

It is our first experience. we are learning quickly. She is lonely I can tell you that and this horrible weather doesn't help. She is warm (fairly), and fed. Our grandaughter came today and the goat took to her right away. Something is not right with this picture. I don't think she would wander away from her family - I believe she was dumped. 
Anyway we are keeping our eyes and ears open - have some feelers out for anyone that might be missing a goat but we are also preparing to see if we can commit. Will the geese be enough company for her? I think not and am just not sure another goat is doable.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't give her goose feed! Years ago, every farm had 1 goat. It was usually a pet, maybe for milk for a colicy human baby. We had one, too. I had horses, we had cows, but just one goat that lived in an old chicken coop. She lived for 12 or 14 years. Yes, they are herd animals, but, if 2 goats are not feasible for you, with lots of interaction with people and geese as barn mates, I think she will be fine.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Alyce said:


> It is our first experience. we are learning quickly. She is lonely I can tell you that and this horrible weather doesn't help. She is warm (fairly), and fed. Our grandaughter came today and the goat took to her right away. Something is not right with this picture. I don't think she would wander away from her family - I believe she was dumped.
> Anyway we are keeping our eyes and ears open - have some feelers out for anyone that might be missing a goat but we are also preparing to see if we can commit. Will the geese be enough company for her? I think not and am just not sure another goat is doable.


At this point in time, with the weather,the COVID...I think she is seriously lucky to have been found by someone who cares, I think you deserve serious brownie points weather you keep her or not,and your willingness to give it a go and look for advice means she fell lucky.You seem the type to ensure she either stays safe with you or ends up safe somewhere, short term you can try it and see if it works,and once this horrible weather is over it will be easier,I saw where a zoo accidentally left it so a baby lion cub could go out in this weather and it died,IHave just found one of my white ducks dead,it had laid down away from the others probably when it was warmer, and the cold got it,this cold is nasty, she was so lucky to be found by you.A shelter out of the wind with bedding to keep it warm and food and non frozen water will be so much better than alone out in the cold and frozen.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

What are u feeding her? Please do not feed her the same thing as the geese. She needs hay and goat feed.


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 12, 2021)

What if she can’t get to a shop in this weather? Apples,oats, what is safe from the pantry?


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

Well...update is we have kept her. My husband is retited so he and her are constantly together. She follows him around all day long. We have to make some changes to the pen she shares with our geese but now that the weather is breaking that will happen pretty soon. We think shes older as her teeth are all there cept for one broken one in the front. Grankids play tag with her. Its unknown why someone would dump her the way they did and all attempts at finding her owner have been exhausted. Her new name is Ellie and she is so thankful to be with us. We still need to get a vet out here and my husbamd needs to learn hoof trimming...but we are comin along.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Some are goat owners by choice, some by chance. Glad this story has a happy ending for you both!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the update! I'm so glad you were able to take her in and give her a good home!


----------



## Alyce (Feb 13, 2021)

So we finally found a vet to come out - 6 weeks later. She's a lot younger than we thought probably around 3. She's healthy but we were told to watch her udder since she can produce milk even though not bred. So how do we do this? We don't want to force her into producing milk. 

Now she has lice. We are using the powder and did the inside of her hut. Hopefully we can get it under control - but she is loving and really well adjusted to living here.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarfs aren't known for spontaneous milking. The older European breeds can sometimes, not as much anymore. Americans like to breed out annoying things lol.

If you get a close picture from behind with her tail up that includes her hoo haw and udder, we should be able to tell you if she has kidded before.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She sure is pretty!!!


----------

